# Question: Theatre Safety



## unclecode (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi there! My name is Cody Mitchell and I am currently working on a University project for my stage management class where we have to interview professional stage managerhttp://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary-m-s/5428-stage-manager.html and discuss their opinions and tactics on certain issues. 

My topic of discussion concerns safety within the theatre. My question is, what role does the stage manager play in theatre safety and what steps or practices do you take to ensure safety for everyone involved in the production (i.e. training, personal beliefs, etc.)

Any help you can give by responding to these questions would be absolutely appreciated. I look forward to hearing from the experts on this topic!
Thank you in advance for your time!


Sincerely,
Cody Mitchell


----------



## Les (Sep 24, 2009)

My view is that the Stage Manager is the "safety captain" when the Technical Director is not available. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## cprted (Sep 24, 2009)

You could write a book on this topic (I'm sure somebody has). SMs plays a crucial role in safety in so many areas. I could wax on for quite some time on props safety alone.

You might want to narrow your focus a little more.


----------



## Ric (Sep 24, 2009)

My spiel to anyone coming into the Stage space for rehearsal or performance is along the lines of ' you do what you're told, straight away. I may not have time to explain why you need to do it, but it's for your safety.'
The stage is inherently filled with potential safety issues, far too many to post individually.


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 24, 2009)

Scan through a copy of a current Actors Equity agreement. You will find loads of "must-do's" for stage managers regarding theatre safety.


----------

